# Epson Scanner hangs.....a possible fix



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I've had this issue several times in the last 2 years of using my 3940 Epson scanner.
Both under XP and Win2k.
I go to initiate the scan and nothing happens.

The problem seems to be a corrupted thumbnail image in an Epson folder.
Go >Documents and Settings> Administrator or username if used>application data> Epson>ESCWDV>ES00** (** varies from one install to another)

Remove any files and save.


I don't know what causes the error, but it seems to be a corrupted thumbnail image, even though it will open up in Irfanview.


Hope this helps anyone with a similar Epson scanner problem


----------

